
Distributed systems primer - sant0sk1
http://blog.evanweaver.com/articles/2009/05/04/distributed-systems-primer/
======
Maro
This post is full of errors. For example, Paxos is _not_ about the Byzantine
General's problem, Paxos is a consensus algorithm for the non-Byzantine case.

~~~
evn
I fixed it, thanks. What other mistakes did you see?

~~~
Maro
It still reads "Basic Paxos handles a single failure; it can be extended to
handle multiple untrustworthy nodes (the Byzantine generals problem)." which
is incorrect.

The correct statement is "Paxos handles the failure of a minority of nodes" or
"Paxos can make progress if a majority of nodes is alive and connected". Paxos
does not deal with nodes that do not follow the protocol (ie. lie, have been
hacked, etc, this is what 'byzantine' means). Paxos only deals with non-
byzantine failure.

~~~
evn
Removed the reference to Byzantine generals and used your language for basic
Paxos; clarified Tokyo Cabinet.

Thanks, let me know if there are other issues.

------
babo
Hats of to the author, he did a very good job selecting the quintessentials.

~~~
smanek
No. Don't use a big word that you don't understand when a simple one will do.

